# Pee on front legs...



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Is there any kind of spray that you can use on a dogs front legs to neutralize the smell of pee? Sonny squats and pees on his front legs, and they always smell like urine. I tried baby wipes, some wipes I bought at Petco, and they still smell like pee. I'm looking for something that would neutralize the smell if possible, but also not be harmful to the coat or skin or paws, and won't hurt him if he licked his legs. Is there any such product out there?


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

What about a vinegar rinse? A lot of people use it to get dog urine out of carpet. It is all natural, too. I do a vinegar rinse on my own hair so I can tell you it doesn't burn unless you have an open cut.


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

either vinegar or baking soda


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Well, Sonny is starting to get it down I think, but has things backwards. Went to the park today, and while on our walk, he decided to lift his leg on a tree. But he didn't pee, lol. He pooped, lol. And with his leg up, lol. Then the next tree we went to he lifted his leg and pee'd on it, lol. Needs a little more work, but I think he's starting to get it, lol.


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

That's funny.. ha ha ha.. lifting a leg to poop.. he he.. I've seen female dogs do that.. ha ha.. but not next to a tree..


----------



## reevz (Sep 23, 2008)

hahah....I just giggled out loud at the poop-while-leg-lifting scenario. So funny....dogs crack me up.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I bought some wipes from Petco last week...they are by the same company as nature's miracle pet stain\urine remover...they've worked well on kitty anal glands, and stinky dog feet so far


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

I'll have to look for that. The one I got is called Doggy Wipes, Instant Pet Bath. Don't work too well, lol.


----------

